
Manned Orbiting Laboratory - benbreen
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Manned_Orbiting_Laboratory
======
TedDoesntTalk
Joined to say that my father, now deceased, worked on this project. He didn't
talk about it until years later, when he saw documentaries on TV with project
managers or other leadership discussing MOL. Guess he thought it was ok to
talk about it if they were, but he was very angry at the time that they'd
broken their secrecy vows.

He said some of the tech ended up in the space shuttle, so it wasn't a
complete waste.

------
codewritinfool
Just a personal memory... Years ago, I worked on a job out at Mojave flight
test area. One of the F-4 pilots was a man named Dick Lawyer. I got to know
him a little bit, the job was completed, and I moved on. Years later I heard
that he died. It was then that I read about his participation in the MOL
program. I was floored. He never, ever talked about it or had any hint of it
in his office. Cool guy with a good sense of humor. I would have loved to talk
to him about MOL in detail.

------
PopeDotNinja
Obligatory link to Vintage Space video on MOL...
[https://youtu.be/5ffYSfkP3d8](https://youtu.be/5ffYSfkP3d8)

A very cool channel in general for y'all space race geeks out there :)

~~~
TedDoesntTalk
Very cool! But she calls it "M-O-L" the correct pronounciation is "MOLE"

